# Poodle Prejudice!!



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

So I was at the spa getting my first and probably only pedi of the season (saving my money for poodle grooming lol), talking to some of the girls like a proud mommy would about my new mpoo Sophie. This one girl, on hearing I had a poodle: 'Oh, you have a POODLE? Poodles are NASTY' and on and on. I tried not to get my guns a-blazing' and said, calmly, that my girl is the sweetest most lovable creature in the world. She wouldn't let up. Sorry guys, I just had to vent. Do any of you encounter this!?! What the heck!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

You should have asked her what size she had owned? When she replied that she had never owned one, said, I figured that.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Mini poodles have a bad reputation, somewhat deserved, from crappy breeders who messed them up in the 60's. You don't see those issues nearly as much now, but when I worked for a vet as a teenager, I was most often bit by mini poodles and tan cocker spaniels.  

I love Carley's mom's answer! Most minipoodles are not nasty now, thank goodness.


----------



## ar22dp (Oct 19, 2011)

I know how you feel, i have a spoo and people comment on it beeing strange that i have an "old lady dog". 

Last week one of my relatives friends was asked if she likes dogs and she answered "yes, but not poodles", when me and my spoo were just a few feet away. I had to bite my lipp and imagine i was in a "happy place" to conquer my anger and be quiet...



//Alex


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think Poodles are for everyone. I think you really need to know dogs and love dogs and be a "dog person" to be right for the Breed. Poodles are not for that busy family that stay on the run and are never home, the ones that think that as long as the dog has food and shelter is should be fine... it's not the breed for the person that does not enjoy grooming or doesn't have the time or money it takes to have someone else do that for you. It is not for the person that has no desire to train a dog ect.

My next door neighbor thinks she wants one now that she has gotten to know Carley, but it is not the breed for her. I am dreading running into her when I come home with my 2nd one this coming up Oct. She asked me to let her know if I find another one, (that's white) he will be white to her eyes. (cream)


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyone has an opinion, I sure find that too. Yesterday one of my neighbours stopped me to tell me my dogs look like Barbie Dolls. That's the first time I got THAT response! But they are what they are, I certainly didn't get my dogs to impress anyone so who cares what others think


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I think Barbie has had poodles somewhere in her long history.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Barbie Poodle 

http://www.poodleforum.com/attachments/poodle-talk/14283d1289591022-must-have-christmas-poodle.jpg


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Barbie poodle HAHAHA


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Barbie's poodle has a full tail!


----------



## Higgledy (Aug 11, 2012)

When she learned that you owned a poodle you'd think she what shut her trap.


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow, how rude! I admit early in college I did not like poodles (heard they bite, too fluffy... The usual) but never would have said anything like that. In fact, I probably would have quizzed them about their dog and why the liked the breed.) 

My BIL does not like poodles. He is the youngest in his family and tends to stick with "family opinions" even when he does not really know why it is the way it is (also hates mini vans, lol, love my mini van, with 2 under 2 push button open doors and trunk is a life saver.) It actually became a big joke about how much he does not like poodles and his family had a bridal shower with a poodle theme! Someday I will show him how great my own spoo is! (he is a nice guy so I predict he will love my dog but never admit to like the breed, lol)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

That's really rude! I'm glad to say I've gotten nothing but positive statements when I explain that our shelter dog turned out to be a poodle. In fact, I seem to mostly get, "Oh, I love poodles!"

I just don't get not liking a whole breed. There are some breeds I don't know anything about and some I wouldn't own (like any large breed; I'm a small dog person) and I prefer dogs with longer hair, but that just me, and just what I'd own. I think all dogs are adorable!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I think people who say they don't like poodles either have never met a poodle or have met one that is poorly bred/a bad representation of the breed.

My BIL kind of raised his eyebrows when he heard we were getting a poodle. He did not think he liked poodles. After we brought Jäger home and he spent the weekend with us I asked him if he liked the poodle and he said "What's not to like?" Exactly!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

all poodle sizes have reps as frou frou dogs because of the show clip. i find it very unfortunate that in akc ring spoos are shown in non sporting which adds to the rep.

the smaller ones (toy/mini)have reps as hyper ankle biters. the bigger ones (spoos) as stuck up or whatever.

then people who actually spend time with a decently raised/trained one and they say ... omg. i like these dogs! 

i've had people make snarky comments and i've had people ooh and aahh. most often i get oohs and aaahs.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

_"all poodle sizes have reps as frou frou dogs because of the show clip."_That's the reaction I usually get - they are frou frou dogs. Most people have no idea how athletic they are (honestly _*I*_ didn't realize they were so athletic, LOL!) Just on Saturday, I took Lily down Main Street for a walk and a young girl was petting her and said "most poodles don't like kids". I told her Lily likes everyone and everything. It makes me sad (and a bit angry) that a lot of people have a negative view of small dogs. Again from having our tiny Pomeranian I'd hear the "Ankle biter" comments all the time. Lily is just under 12 lbs, so I haven't heard that, but still see a lot of people shy away from her when we walk thru town. I never realized so many people don't like dogs in general.
_"You should have asked her what size she had owned? When she replied that she had never owned one, said, I figured that."_ Excellent reply


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

When i take shadow out people ask me what he is (even though they already know) and when i say poodle i become subject to all of their non-fact based opinions on the breed. A lot of people I have encountered think poodles are "Bourgeois" and mean or for the little ones they think they are constant noise makers. A lot of people like to voice their opinions on the different poodle cuts that they dont like. However, these are people that have never owned a poodle nor been in the company of a poodle and are basing their opinion solely on poodles they have seen randomly in the neighborhood when they were growing up or on some show on tv. Especially in my area because poodles aren't a very common dog here. 

I do get very offended if they voice this opinion as though they know what they are saying is fact because I think poodles are the best breed ever and since I own one i just dont want to hear anybody talking down about the breed. Plus, to downtalk a breed to someone that owns the breed is rude and disrespectful in every aspect.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Lily's-Mom said:


> Most people have no idea how athletic they are


EXACTLY! I have heard so many times when we are at the park:

Wow, look at that poodle run! So elegant.

Wow, that poodle can jump. She (yeah, all poodles are females) looks like a ballet dancer.

Wow, your poodle is so fast. I didn't know poodles can run. 

How did you train your poodle to fetch? Really? Poodles are retrievers? What? Poodles can swim too??


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> EXACTLY! I have heard so many times when we are at the park:
> 
> Wow, look at that poodle run! So elegant.
> 
> ...


They are athletic and ranked #2 (should be #1) amongst all other dog breeds in intelligence.


----------



## phrannie (Jan 8, 2011)

*After many decades with GSD's, I'm used to the "talk" about my breed....in all those years I only had one dog who I didn't trust to keep his mouth to himself...and because of that I didn't put him into situations where he'd feel threatened.

So far, all I've gotten are surprised looks and exclaimations....that I hopped the fence on breed, and that I went for a St. Poodle instead of another herding breed....that I went for a foo foo breed instead of a "tomboy" breed. My Vet understood completely tho....she said it is far to late in my career to get anything but a very smart dog...and that's why I chose a Spoo....Smart, elegant, athletic, swims....does all the things we like to do.

I honestly don't think there is a breed out there tho, which belongs to a family who is too busy, or never at home. Dogs in general love their people, and none do well spending their lives alone.

p*


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

PaddleAddict said:


> I think people who say they don't like poodles either have never met a poodle or have met one that is poorly bred/a bad representation of the breed.


This sums up my experience. I have only met "ankle bitters" at the dog park and seen frou frou dogs on TV dog shows. Never met a spoo. I have met lots of great doodles. Started looking into poodles solely because of getting background on doodles. So thankful I did because now I love poodles and have found out where lots of myths came from and other odd bits of facts no longer holding water. I now educate others  But I think it would be more convincing if I actually have met a nice spoo (or poo in general) ...some day


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

Maybe some prejudice is a good thing. Dog breeds that become very popular are overbred and flood the pet/show market with dogs with all kinds of physical and temperament issues. 

Think of the poodle community as having a lovely secret. Next time someone makes a snarky comment, just smile knowingly and be grateful that you know better.


----------



## shadow mommy (Jan 6, 2012)

bookwormjane said:


> Maybe some prejudice is a good thing. Dog breeds that become very popular are overbred and flood the pet/show market with dogs with all kinds of physical and temperament issues.
> 
> Think of the poodle community as having a lovely secret. Next time someone makes a snarky comment, just smile knowingly and be grateful that you know better.


This is true and an example about an overbred dog that was the result of a lot of publicity and rave is the Chihuahua. There are so many of them in shelters and being put down right now because people ran out to get them after the taco bell commercials came out and the dog hotel movie and people had no idea what owning a chihuahua really entailed (fragile, snappy, health issues).


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Back in the 1960's and for many years thereafter poodles were the number one breed in the USA and probably many other countries. I am sure they were overbred, bought by foolish people, and were poor representatives of the breed. Many people encountered these dogs and decided poodles were nasty. They have passed along that information, and others still believe it. I think that by taking our well behaved poodles out in public we will gradually change that perception.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

bookwormjane said:


> Maybe some prejudice is a good thing. Dog breeds that become very popular are overbred and flood the pet/show market with dogs with all kinds of physical and temperament issues.
> 
> Think of the poodle community as having a lovely secret. Next time someone makes a snarky comment, just smile knowingly and be grateful that you know better.


I get that, but then they have the bad rep ... and people think that poodles are stuck up and etc, so they need to breed it with the nice labs and make a new "breed"

which is why i'd rather people know how amazing poodles are so they'd quit diluting them with other breeds. jmo.


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

the worst response I get is from people with HALF poodles. saying they dont like poodles.
>.> ARGH

I once politely (extremely politeley i might add.) asked a doodle owner what sort of doodle he was.. when he asked what sort of doodle Harley was I said "no actually he's pure poodle"
to which his reponse was
"why a poodle. poodles are so boring"

well THANKS


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Leooonie said:


> When he asked what sort of doodle Harley was, I said "No actually he's pure poodle."
> 
> To which his reponse was, "Why a poodle. Poodles are so boring"


Now _that_ foolish statement could only be uttered by a person who has never lived with a poodle. There's never a dull moment when you're owned by a poodle. Ask anyone on this forum.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Poodle is boring?!?! What an ignoramus person.

Ok so I know Charlie is not 100% pure toypoodle whatever (he has a mix of a terrier in him) but he is the most interesting dog I've ever lived with and I've lived with many other breeds before. Since he comes home to me, I've never had a dull moment with him and its getting better and better.

I do understand a prejudice against a breed though. Mind you I have one myself. Hahaha. But why a prejudice against poodle? They are so much fun and they don't smell like a dog. Charlie smells like Charlie but then again I am bias.


----------



## Brodie (Feb 16, 2012)

*Poodle Prejudice*

I too have had people say to me that poodles are nasty and then proceeded to ask me if my brown boy "Brodie" was a golden or labradoodle as he was so sweet and friendly.
Somehow folks have formed that opinion and I do think it may be from their interactions with the toy or miniature poodle. I have met some sweet and nasty minis. 
I am glad to hear that mini poodle breeders are paying more attention to breeding well tempered dogs.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

We just got back from a three-day Folk Music Festival.

Lineup - Eaglewood Folk Festival

*Careful now... there's a ton of music in this link.  lol* 

Tonka spent most of his time staked out underneath a huge Pine tree, with shade, water, and lots of passers-by. A perfect view of the main stage, and me, on duty as part of the Security operation. :secruity: lol 

I was close enuf to watch and listen to comments as he made dozens of new friends over the weekend. But mostly I didn't interfere... just watched. Strangely enuf, abt 50% of his visitors recognized him as a Poodle... despite his 'rough/hunting' clip. 

Anyway, he... and Poodles... made many new friends. And lots of kids got a chance to meet and pet a real Poodle. I loved it!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone who thinks mpoos are nasty needs to meet my Cookie! Since she came from the shelter, I have no idea about what the first 2 years of her life were like, but since day one she has been absolutely the sweetest dog ever. Plenty of energy, but she has showed no aggression of any kind to anyone.

I'm quite vigilant with her when she meets someone new - and I try to expose her to anyone I can, but she's always been simply curious and obviously thinks anyone who comes to our house has come to pet her and she treats them like a long lost buddy! Her whole body wiggles with joy! Men, women, kids (of all ages), different races - she's met them all and has never been anything but friendly. My old Westie was friendly with everyone - except she HATED the FedEx and UPS guys! (I love them since they bring me stuff LOL). Uniforms don't seem to bother Cookie and she loves riding in the car to pick up my son from school (where she can stick her head out the window and get pets from other kids!).

We've had her for only 3 months, but she's stolen our hearts already....she is sweetness personified!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I agree that no breed is for the busy, never home family. But some breeds can work for that type of family. When my girls were home and we spent every evening running from here to there, I took my shih tuz in my purse. I could not do that with Carley. That's all I meant by that statement. Everyone needs to have the breed that works best for their lifestyle. I did not have time for a 3 mile walk before work, a shih tuz would not want that either. It was the perfect breed for our busy family. Now my lifestyle is differant and my Spoo is a wonderful fit.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

It's funny that I stumbled across this thread right now as I just got one of those comments here at work. One of the nurses saw Bug on my FB page and said something to the effect of 'I never expected to see you with poodles, I pictured you with real dogs.' I know she didn't mean it in a bad way, just, they see me wearing my GSD National Championship sweatshirt (it's COLD in here!) and just assumed all my dogs were big tough manfighters. lol

I told her that my poodles track, try to herd (retrieve?) my ducks and can keep up with my working/herding dogs. Plus, they're fun to boot. 
I have had GSDs, rotts, dobes, shelties, Border Collies, etc and would be hard pressed to choose which is the smarter breed. Hands down, it's the poodles, BC or my Sheltie. I am not fully convinced that poodles are second in intelligence to BCs either and I think I got really lucky with my shelties, but they were herding line dogs, too. 

I get picked on by my friends about my poodles, too. But, they just pick on me no matter what. lol

Another interesting thing about poodles, one of the members of my schutzhund club who has a GSD and a malinois said that a poodle would be the only dog he would allow in his home. I thnk that says something about poodles. Oh, another member (older man, judges sch trials, German Navy, etc) used to hunt with spoos.  Not too shabby, I think.

I do know this. I will always have poodles and kelpies. Those are my favorites, period.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Peek and I go to puppy class once a week. In that class there are two golden doodles. Those two dogs are very annoying! They are jumpy and act more like labs than their poodle roots. The "teacher" often uses Peek as an example even though she is the second youngest pup in the class. She tells us every class that Peek is amazing and has learned all the new lessons so quickly. Peek is an amazing girl and I don't understand why we didn't ever think to have Poodles before. 
When I told my family that my husband, who is deployed in Afganistan, was buying me a poodle puppy for my birthday their reactions were a lot like the pedi experience. My grandfather owns two toy poodles who have never been trained properly and are most likely puppy mill puppies. They all drew their poodle knowledge from their experiences with those dogs. My husband and I did months of research to find a breed that fit our lifestyle the best. Our breed requirements were simple; smart, no shedding, active, and family friendly. Most of those requirements steam from my kids health issues. We have been nothing but impressed with my baby! I love that we are now part of that secret world of poodle lovers!!!


----------



## Jooniper (Aug 7, 2012)

As a previous groomer, there was always something "different" about poodles compared to other breeds. Besides intelligence, the best way for me to explain it to people is that I feel they have more human type qualities than other breeds. 

I had Jack Russells before my spoo, such a difference in instincts! And the comments! Never had one person frown upon the JRT's or make a snide remark. Yet they were the type of dogs who might deserve those kind of remarks! lol I loved them like crazy, but never again will I choose a terrier over a poodle!

I agree with everyone else; the poor souls haven't had the joy of a poodle in their life!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

This might be listed somewhere else, but in comparing poodles to other breeds - the "dissing" which poodles seem to get - I have a question. How are poodles categorized? I know a toy poodle is a "toy" dog (bred to be a companion?), but how are minis and standards categorized? Are they sporting, herding....?


----------



## PlayfulPup (Aug 8, 2012)

Thinking back to my childhood dog encyclopedia, I think both where non-sporting group. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes to my knowledge they are 'non-sporting' (standards and minis)


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

What is the "purpose" of non-sporting? There are groups with names I can understand - working, retrievers, herding, etc. And then there are sight hounds, scent hounds....Poodles are so smart, I'm just curious about what purpose they were bred for...strong, fast, agile, smart - that could go with a lot of categories.

It's funny how purpose will "out" - growing up we had a border collie. Sweet sweet dog, but the kids who came to play with us were constantly being "herded" and then quickly disperse, much to Tippy's dismay. LOL


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

This is an interesting thread. I live in Singapore and toy poodles are one of the most popular breeds here. Partly because it's one of the few breeds approved for people living in public housing but also because of the whole teddy bear cut look. 

Admittedly never would have thought I would get a poodle. The whole fro fro continental clip is very off putting at best, plain laughable at worst. However I did my research and time and time again the poodle came out top and the right breed for my lifestyle. There is no doubt poodles are not for everyone plus everyone has an opinion about something. Don't let people bother you but enjoy your poodle!


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Poodles were originally breed to be water retrievers in Germany or France, their true country of origin is unknown. Some sites say Germany others say France. I wonder why standards are not in the retriever class. Mini poos were breed to be truffle hunters so they should be in the scent class possibly.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Aroseshook - thank for the info. I had though I had a dim memory of poodles being water retrievers (their curly coats?) - and that would certainly make sense for standards. Toys - companions. But I had no idea what specialty minis would fill. My mini is about the same size as my terrier was, and they're ground dogs, of course. I have never heard that about minis and truffles!


----------



## DeBelle (Aug 24, 2012)

I have 3 standards and 2 toys and each one is a joy to have. I have had a poodle in my life since I was 8 yrs. old & that was way back in 1963. My Mom's first poodle was a mini and her next one was a black toy. That is where I fell in love with poodles & will always have one. 

I have heard it all in the years I have owned poodles. Like, "Why don't you get a 'real' dog? And I have more than once had someone ask if my light apricot spoo was a labradoodle, I'm guessing because of her color. I do have one of those doodle dogs too. I have only had him in the last month & he was a rehomed sheepadoodle, I was given when I couldn't take their parti standard female due to her dislike for birds.(They had 4 dogs needing to be rehomed). I have parrots & didn't want to chance her killing them. He is 5 months old and I must say a very sweet, good natured boy, but I have to admit I didn't even know sheepadoodles existed before I took him.

My phantom toy poodle Jonnikki is a ball playing rascal. If I had the time to devote to shows, he would love agility and whatever else they have with lots of fun & games. They are indeed a wonderful breed & the most versatile dog I know of. But, to the general population who has never loved a poodle, they will continue to be thought of as nothing more than "Barbie's lap dog".


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

As my daughter is a Barbie fanatic and we own EVERY Barbie movie, I can tell you that the poodle in the Barbie movie is a spoo and it's name is Sequin. She is shown as a very versatile dog. They have here chasing fly balls, flying on a plane, and very involved with Barbie in her everyday life. She is anything but a lap dog in the movie.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Brodie said:


> Somehow folks have formed that opinion and I do think it may be from their interactions with the toy or miniature poodle. I have met some sweet and nasty minis.
> I am glad to hear that mini poodle breeders are paying more attention to breeding well tempered dogs.


I volunteer at Poodle Rescue of Houston where you run into many, many Mini and Toy poodles. I am talking in the last year, well over 200. I can honestly tell you, I have not met a mean or nasty Mini or Toy poodle in the past year. Even after abuse! And no, maybe some of them were not bred "properly" or have "champion bloodlines" and a lot of them come from puppy mills which only goes to prove, even bad breeding does not necessarily produce a mean poodle!


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Aroseshook said:


> Mini poos were breed to be truffle hunters so they should be in the scent class possibly.


Oh my goodness, I did not know Mini poodles were used as truffle hunters! My Sasha is an oversized toy but we have always noticed, she has the nose of a bloodhound! You can't get anything by her. She can be sitting on the couch and all of a sudden her nose goes straight up in the air and she uses it like radar. It is usually someone in the neighborhood cooking on the grill. Once you go outside you can usually tell what she was smelling from inside the closed up house. We always said she would make a good tracking dog.


----------



## only me (May 24, 2012)

Here in the UK poodles are shown in the Utility group.


----------



## DeBelle (Aug 24, 2012)

Aroseshook, I did not mean to sound like I was degrading Barbie's spoo. That pun about it being "Her lap dog" was purely meant as how 'non poodle loving' folks see our beloved babies. I know they are very versatile & it has been a super long time since I played with a Barbie doll. So, I really can't remember her dog. 

Good for the producers of the Barbie line. Glad to hear they have it right! Oh, & all 3 of my spoos do love to sit in my lap, sometimes at the same time. So yeah, I do have spoo lap dogs...long legs & all! LOL


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

Again, we American have taken all the work out of something!  I took Peek to a puppy park today and she showed her true breeding. She was all over the water fountain diving after the falling water. I am going to try and find her some water sports.


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

DeBelle said:


> Aroseshook, I did not mean to sound like I was degrading Barbie's spoo. That pun about it being "Her lap dog" was purely meant as how 'non poodle loving' folks see our beloved babies. I know they are very versatile & it has been a super long time since I played with a Barbie doll. So, I really can't remember her dog.
> 
> Good for the producers of the Barbie line. Glad to hear they have it right! Oh, & all 3 of my spoos do love to sit in my lap, sometimes at the same time. So yeah, I do have spoo lap dogs...long legs & all! LOL


I didn't think you were downgrading Barbie. I just thought that since I have been forced to watch every single one that I could let you all know that Matell got the poodle right. I don't think Barbie's poodle even sported the crazy Pom look either. I will check and see.
Also, I laughed with my dh about Peek wondering as she grows why she doesn't quite fit on our couch anymore....


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111222110157/barbie-movies/images/2/2a/Sequin.jpg. Photo of Sequin, Barbie's spoo in the movie A Fashion Fairtale.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

I do not remember any mean poodles. I remember a few mean self absorbed high maintenance poodle owners. Perhaps many people equate their memory of poodle owners with the nature of poodle dogs.

The AKC is not helpful either. They require poodles to be trimmed in an unnatural way to be shown. But worse is the requirement that all poodles must have their tails lopped off before they can be shown.


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh I got another beaut today. Some long-lost friend was catching up w me on Facebook private messaging and as we were updating each other about our lives, I mentioned that we got a miniature poodle puppy this summer. Obviously, psyched about it. Her reply: 'Oh my god, I am so sorry to hear about that. I had a toy poodle when I was growing up and she was the terror of the neighborhood. Good luck with that. Why would you subject yourself.' She was actually 'sorry to hear about it'. Now sorry you had a bad experience with a poodle once, talkin like that to a proud poodle mama is just plain rude!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Poodlecat (Jul 22, 2012)

Poodlelvr said:


> Back in the 1960's and for many years thereafter poodles were the number one breed in the USA and probably many other countries. I am sure they were overbred, bought by foolish people, and were poor representatives of the breed. Many people encountered these dogs and decided poodles were nasty. They have passed along that information, and others still believe it. I think that by taking our well behaved poodles out in public we will gradually change that perception.


Took my standard male in phone store for a couple of hours...people couldn't get over how quiet, calm and friendly he was. He let babies and little children pet and hug him and went up to men (if it was ok) and gave little, gentle kisses if they put their faces near his.

Several people informed that "Standard Poodles are the one of the most intelligent breeds of dogs". I just smiled and agreed. :glasses-nerdy:

We just need to get them out in public more. Of course, my boy has finished CGC classes so obedience training doesn't hurt before we take them out.

Those commercials are changing peoples perceptions.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

sophiebonita said:


> Oh I got another beaut today. Some long-lost friend was catching up w me on Facebook private messaging and as we were updating each other about our lives, I mentioned that we got a miniature poodle puppy this summer. Obviously, psyched about it. Her reply: 'Oh my god, I am so sorry to hear about that. I had a toy poodle when I was growing up and she was the terror of the neighborhood. Good luck with that. Why would you subject yourself.' She was actually 'sorry to hear about it'. Now sorry you had a bad experience with a poodle once, talkin like that to a proud poodle mama is just plain rude!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


Wow, that is someone I would "un-friend" immediately. A friend would be happy for you.


----------



## kdias (Sep 17, 2011)

I just can't imagine the "nasty" reputation. I've been around dogs all my life, but never poodles. I now have a 6 month old spoo & she is the smartest, sweetest most gentle dog I've ever been around. If I'd known they were this good I would have been wanting one a long time ago.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Our dog TRAINER - (seriously) used Spike for the example puppy - because he was so smart... was SHOCKED (I mean, SHOCKED) to notice that once she finally had an interaction with the dog at close enough range to pet him, he laid his head on her forearm and leaned into her elbow with his nose (anybody know what that is? It's a Poodle Hug!). She said to me, "What's That? It's like a HUG??!!??" I told her yes, it's a poodle hug. She then said she was so shocked because he seemed like he was so aloof and stuck up. (She's had him in class since he was about 10 weeks old... he was less then 8 months when this happened - "Stuck up" is hardly a word I'd use to describe him, ever...) 

Mind you, this is the trainer who can't get enough of doodles, because they are so sweet.... and while a part of me was a little irritated, another part of me is glad to have been able to be owned by the dog who gave her her first real taste of poodle love! 

People are stupid - they say stupid things all the time (my fave - why would you buy a dog when there are so many who need homes?... my answer? Do you have children? Did you birth them? Don't you think that a selfish choice when there are so many children in the world who need loving homes? **My children are adopted, by the way...So was our first dog. and none of them had a loving and respectful life experience prior to adoption in the 2-4 year age range. - so *I* can get away with this easier than someone who has birthed children)

sarah


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

Saramurphy... I like that. I'm going to use that one next time!! (about the children/adoption). Good one 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Cookie hugs like that with her head, but she also does an honest-to-goodness human-like hug. She uses both her front legs and wraps them around your neck, or legs, or whatever she's near.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

yes, we get that clearly identifiable hug, too. (to *Most* people - some have no idea why the dog is standing on his hind legs, feet on your shoulders, nuzzling your neck... it's sad when some humans cannot even identify something I'd take for a hug in any species... I've been asked if he was trying to bite my face, if I "allow" him to lick people in the face, I get told how poodles are known for their snippiness, and I should be careful about letting him do that to me, since I never know "when he will turn", etc... sometimes you just have to shake your head and walk away....)

sarah


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

When I mentioned I was getting a poodle I also had the response " I would get a pet from a shelter". My reaction is to stop sharing information to people who make those types of comments. I have my reasons for wanting a poodle. My son and I both suffer from allergies and a dog that has minimal shedding fit the bill, not to mention all the brains behind the beauty!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

That's so good that you have been able to just install a filter and not to engage. (seriously.) I try, but I'm not great at it, so I've tried to get the responses to a "minimum fail" level, as opposed to the "Disastrous fail" level... 

sarah


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

When a stranger stops to admire my mini, 99% of the time it's a woman over 50. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

It is funny how many people "claim" to dislike poodles but then there is a huge market for anything crossed with a poodle it seems. Everyone loves the nonshedding and the intelligence of the poodle, they just don't want to admit it! That's my opinion on the matter. I have friends who say they don't like poodles but seem to change their mind pretty quickly when their kids would fall in love with my standard poodle and when they saw how she completely enjoyed the attention so many dogs would run from. People who make those comments are usually making generalized comments about everything else as well. Perhaps poodles are lucky they will never have to be owned by those people who have such closed minded opinions!!!


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

I ran into a lady at the dog park who wants a doodle. I asked why she wanted a doodle instead of a poodle. Her response was and I quote, " they're too smart" I laughed my rear off after we were some distance away.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

faerie said:


> i've had people make snarky comments and i've had people ooh and aahh. most often i get oohs and aaahs.


How anyone not ooh and a ah when they see your gorgeous poodle is beyond me. A corded poodle does not look "froufrou" which is often the main objection to a poodle.

People just don't research their dogs enough. Smart, non-shedding, athletic. Poodles are the whole package.


----------



## fantastic poodle (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks for that.....As someone who has been in the poodle grooming business forever(yes and other breeds too) there is nothing like a poodle. No other breed compares.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

taem said:


> When a stranger stops to admire my mini, 99% of the time it's a woman over 50. Just thought I'd mention that.


Hmmm...I am 49 and about to get my first poodle, a standard! What does that mean?! LOL


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I have experienced this MANY times, a lot of people do believe that poodles are "nasty" mean dogs. 

Most of these people also have no experience with poodles themselves.

The problem is when you have such an intelligent dog and you pair them with a horrible owner you can see big problems. This isn't the dogs fault. 

People who ignore, hit, or lock up their poodles and create a lot of fear in them by reinforcing bad behaviour can create some little monsters-but this is the same for any breed, it's can just end up being a bit worse with a smart dog. 

Personally I have never met a poodle I didn't like


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Travis said:


> It is funny how many people "claim" to dislike poodles but then there is a huge market for anything crossed with a poodle it seems.


Folks want the non-shedding, but they don't want the poodle personality, that's why you see the mixes. Don't kill me now -- I adore poodles, I have one now, I had a bunch as a kid, I think they are tops. But imho they do have complicated personalities which a lot of folks don't want to deal with. The look is also out; even a basic lamb feels overly done these days, and the scruffy/natural look seems to be favored.

And, I have to say, I know SOOOOO many ill-tempered poodles, especially in NYC. The problem is the humans who get poodles, a lot of them like to play dress up and get fancy dos and then they don't want the outfits and hair to get mussed so those poor dogs get to sit still and not do anything all their lives, and it makes them neurotic and angry. I know we all want to defend the breed, but let's admit it, we all know folks like this. Poodles, especially the small ones, shih tzus, poms, yorkies, a bunch of these hairy tiny breeds are never socialized or exercised enough and they're spoiled rotten. Case in point: this town is chock full of poodles, but only 4 are ever at the beach, my mini, a black std whose name escapes me atm, and Blackjack and Roulette. The rest get to walk sedately in shopping malls, you never see them at the beach, or at Garland, or anywhere where a speck of dirt might get on them.

Anyway, for sure poodles are looked down upon by a lot of the regulars here on Carmel Beach. I was just at the beach for 2.5 hours, all morning long it was snide comments about the poodles in town. (Nobody realizes Sydney is a poodle.) The poodles bopping about with pink poms didn't help things lol. But I'll bet some of you guys would have been enraged by some of the stuff being said by the lab folks.

Anyway that's why I commented what I did before, that the folks I meet who are into poodles are all older ladies. I'm just not seeing any young people with poodles. I think poodles are headed toward being a niche breed.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

hilshaven said:


> Hmmm...I am 49 and about to get my first poodle, a standard! What does that mean?! LOL


Haha, 

what I REALLY want to know is I am just 27 and I got my first standard poodle...
What does that say about me?

I disagree with this breed specific ageism


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

That's so funny - we were at the walking trail today in Trumbull, CT, and met 2 other poodles (and their owner). I think the German Shepherd people were fairly impressed with how well mine did surrounded by GS's! And that he was not frou-frou, etc... 

I've had a few people ask me this week, "What's the deal with poodles? They seem to be everywhere now!" (and we are seeing more than we saw a couple of years ago!) 

I think that our continuing to be ambassadors to the public might actually help the doodle craze die out - showing that our dogs work, do service, are obedient, and are smart and FUN to be around! 

sarah


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

Gosh! All I can say is they don't know *MY DOG*..lol..

I did expect to get a cold response to my dog at the dog parks and elsewhere but I have been very pleased to find that other dog owners seem drawn to her. At first they think she is come kind of "doodle" because that is what they see the most,but later they realize she is not.

Sorry you had this experience, I can only say "consider the source" .:amen:


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

MaryLynn said:


> Haha,
> 
> what I REALLY want to know is I am just 27 and I got my first standard poodle...
> What does that say about me?
> ...


You must be an old soul?! Lol I'm not 50 and I'm not a woman either so obviously there are exceptions. (And I might add, all, ALL, of my male friends were aghast that I was getting a poodle instead of a lab. Not one single exception.)

Anyway take Poodle Day -- that crowd skewed middle aged female.

And it's my impression this forum is mostly women. Dunno the ages but most of you sound like grown ups. I'm grown up too, but I'm not really all that mature lol.

And may I say, there's nothing wrong with poodles being an old woman's breed, if they are indeed that. I believe that historically poodles became popular here in the USA as GIs returning from WW2 began creating the suburbs, and they favored poodles to mimic the aristocracy of Europe, as a marker of domestic prosperity. If that background is accurate it's no surprise the breed would be favored by women of house-owning age. I was just making an observation which may or may not be accurate, not a value judgment.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

@taem -my 3 sons were less than enthusiastic that I am getting a poodle. Even though our pup is not here yet they are coming around to the idea. I will be interested to see how they respond when the time comes.


----------



## oley (Sep 27, 2012)

sophiebonita said:


> Oh I got another beaut today. Some long-lost friend was catching up w me on Facebook private messaging and as we were updating each other about our lives, I mentioned that we got a miniature poodle puppy this summer. Obviously, psyched about it. Her reply: 'Oh my god, I am so sorry to hear about that. I had a toy poodle when I was growing up and she was the terror of the neighborhood. Good luck with that. Why would you subject yourself.'


I have yet to meet a truly dog-loving person, who would say anything bad about poodles. From vets to police dog trainers to frisbee people. Anybody who has genuine interest in dogs knows that poodle are a very special breed, probably the most human-oriented of all. This is one case when I agree 100% with "those who matter don't mind, and those who mind don't matter" philosophy.


----------



## oley (Sep 27, 2012)

hilshaven said:


> @taem -my 3 sons were less than enthusiastic that I am getting a poodle. Even though our pup is not here yet they are coming around to the idea. I will be interested to see how they respond when the time comes.


I don't know what age your sons are, but once they discover that a well-groomed poodle is a super-magnet for girls, you will never ever have to walk your poodle again. :aetsch:


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

oley said:


> I don't know what age your sons are, but once they discover that a well-groomed poodle is a super-magnet for girls, you will never ever have to walk your poodle again. :aetsch:


They are 16,18, and 20. Hmmm, maybe I will insist on walking the dog! jk LOL I am sure they will hop on board...they already are showing signs. Plus it is going to be a male dog with an easy to maintain 'do! Although I may have to get him a partner one day that I CAN put bows and nail polish on! ;-)


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

BigRedDog said:


> Gosh! All I can say is they don't know *MY DOG*..lol..
> 
> I did expect to get a cold response to my dog at the dog parks and elsewhere but I have been very pleased to find that other dog owners seem drawn to her. At first they think she is come kind of "doodle" because that is what they see the most,but later they realize she is not.
> 
> Sorry you had this experience, I can only say "consider the source" .:amen:


Love this! We get the same reaction from owners at our dog park. Since we go every other day at a certain time, we have become regulars. It's so fun to make out way around the park with the other regulars meeting new owners who are always surprised to find out that Peeky is a Spoo and only four and half months old. She turns heads everywhere we go. 
I think this thread topic has given you more than enough reasons to stomp any doubt you might have had about your decision to buy a puppy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

I was telling my grandma and aunt about my new mpoo and my aunt said "I HATE poodles!" I just stopped any and all conversation, but I was floored by how rude she was! And my aunt had the nerve to ask my mom if he had "behavioral issues!" Brody is sweet, well trained, has his "CGC" and a few rally ribbons. Meanwhile, her mother and daughter backyard bred boxers are tied up on the beach (we were by the water) because they can't be let off leash and are to crazy to be left at my grandparent's house unattended! And my relatives wonder why I try to avoid them...

(To clarify, I don't hold it against the boxers that they were badly bred. I hold it against my aunt who decided to have a litter from her ill bred female. They kept the daughter because she was "too crazy" to rehome. Both would benefit hugely from an obedience class or two, but again, it's not the dogs who are at fault.)


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Ok so weird.... I have never had anything but positive comments about my poodles... Ppl that see them say how beautiful and well behaved they are and ppl who I speak to about them always want to see pics (which I'm only too happy to show)..... That was all until Saturday night ? .... Out in a group with several ppl I don't know... My close friend mentions I'm staying with her and shows a pic she took of her 2 dogs and my 2 spoos lounging on her couch.... This nitwit (sorry) looks at me and says EWWWW you have "POODLES?" with a disgusted look on her face... People... I don't have a temper or a mean bone in my body but she might as well have poked one of my kids in the eye! I was so annoyed... All I could say is yes.... Sorry if you've had a bad experience but poodles are geniuses and unless owned by a genius u just won't get them ?... oops I know that wasn't very nice... Couldn't help it... Slipped out before I could stop myself


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

I have had nothing but positive comments about Gracie when we are out in public. There are not that many std poodles around where I live so she always gets attention. Little kids love to feel the texture of her hair and when they pet her she licks their hands.

My youngest son, age 20, was not too keen on the idea of a poodle. Once I brought Gracie home, at age 12 weeks, it didn't take long before he was won over! She absolutely loves Alex and when he comes home after college classes, she can't get to him fast enough to give him a big "Poodle Hug".

When I was at Disney World in May, I saw, for the first time, a Poodle therapy dog in Epcot. I knew they were out there, it was just the first time I encountered one.

I can't believe I never considered a Poodle before. What a totally wonderful breed!

Cindy


----------



## ArcadiaX (Sep 17, 2012)

Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I was taught that the "foo foo" look (Continental) that some poodles sport is actually a continually evolving take on the original clip used by the French to protect the dogs limbs and organs when they were used as water retrievers. If it didn't require so (very!) much upkeep (and my DH wouldn't have a fit), I would happily keep Lou in the cut. It's just not practical for us, though. : ( Also, the Poodle Hug: Lou does this thing where he lays a (very large) paw on my forearm and looks at me so earnestly I can almost hear him telling me how much he loves me. : )


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

Jdcollins said:


> . This nitwit (sorry) looks at me and says EWWWW you have "POODLES?" with a disgusted look on her face... People... I don't have a temper or a mean bone in my body but she might as well have poked one of my kids in the eye! I was so annoyed... All I could say is yes.... Sorry if you've had a bad experience but poodles are geniuses and unless owned by a genius u just won't get them ?... oops I know that wasn't very nice... Couldn't help it... Slipped out before I could stop myself QUOTE]
> 
> 
> You are too funny! She deserved what you said. I only think of good come backs like that later after I've gone to bed. Only an idiot bad mouths someone's children or pets.


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

*my take*

Way back in 70's my Aunty owned a poodle. I was bitten by the said Poodle (Shandy) several times. His temperament was not good. However I was a youngster so maybe he didn't like children. Due to his experience or he was from a bad temperament line or just indiscriminately bred.
This however this did not taint my view of poodles. Our poodle Lola although a puppy is adorable with everyone and loves my daughter who is 6. We have met many poodles over the years and for this reason we always said one day we would love to have a poodle in our family. As far as we are concerned poodles are the best kept secret. Maybe it is better they stay that way. :aetsch:


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Russell said:


> Way back in 70's my Aunty owned a poodle. I was bitten by the said Poodle (Shandy) several times. His temperament was not good. However I was a youngster so maybe he didn't like children. Due to his experience or he was from a bad temperament line or just indiscriminately bred.
> This however this did not taint my view of poodles. Our poodle Lola although a puppy is adorable with everyone and loves my daughter who is 6. We have met many poodles over the years and for this reason we always said one day we would love to have a poodle in our family. As far as we are concerned poodles are the best kept secret. Maybe it is better they stay that way. :aetsch:


My grandmother owned a very mean toy poodle (also a very fat toy poodle lol) named pinky... He would growl and try to bite pretty much anyone who tried to touch him except my grandfather... I vividly remember my grandmother bathing him weekly (they lives 4 houses away).... And he would go nuts on her when she would pick him up to do so... She'd say the same thing every time.... "Pinky don't u dare growl at me... I cook u chicken and rice every night but you'll be eatin dog food for dinner if u bite me" lol

When I was in 4th or 5th grade I found a stray apricot miniature poodle in the neighborhood... I was trying to convince my parents to let me keep him after a week of him digging under the fence to get to our other dogs food... then one day he didn't come ... And I cried so much my dad called the pound lol sure enough he was there.... We had to leave him 30 days and if no one claimed him we could adopt... I will never forget .... I had been saving my allowance which was 1 Susan b Anthony per week  ...I had 32 of them and he was 30$... He was about 1 year old when I got him and lived to be 18 .... The most loving amazing hilarious dog I had ever known.... 

I've been around poodles good bad and ugly my whole life ... Love them all... Even the mean ones lol


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

